

Ask HN: Splittable Browser? - imd23

Does anyone know an internet browser that allow this? Why no one builded it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=6cfmiYTZgqI
======
forgotpasswd3x
You can use Firefox with the extension Tile Tabs to achieve something like
this.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tile-
tabs/?sr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tile-
tabs/?src=search)

------
leocp1
I like dwb
([http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/](http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/))

I believe it's inspired by dwm
([http://dwm.suckless.org/](http://dwm.suckless.org/)).

I haven't used dwb in a while, and development doesn't seem to be super
active, but it seems to be what you are looking for.

------
fredfoobar
If you aren't too set on the "tiling" bit, you can try this for chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-resize-
split-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-resize-split-
screen-l/bkpenclhmiealbebdopglffmfdiilejc?hl=en-US)

------
ChrisGranger
[https://polybrowser.com/](https://polybrowser.com/) might be what you're
looking for. It's based on Firefox.

------
mc_hammer
its actually a function of the window manager for windows you can try
WindowPadder (AHK) for unix use a tiling window manager ie awesome

------
stonogo
Opera could do this before it turned into Chrome Clone #6783.

